#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Mexicaanse saus

## Olive Yao

.
MEXICAANSE SAUS


1 rode paprika
1 groene paprika
1 kilo tomaten

2 of 3 teentjes knoflook
1 scherpe spaaanse peper
(zout)

2 eetlepels cacao
2 eetlepels sesamzaad
1 theelepel kaneel
geschaafde amandelen

boter

Tomaten en paprika snijden.
Als je wil kan je vermijden dat er teveel tomatennat in de saus komt; hangt van de tomaten af en van je kook-ervaring en je smaak.

Knoflook en peper snijden.
Hoeveel van de peper je erin doet hangt af van je smaak. Moet niet overheersen.

Alles zacht fruiten in boter. 

Sesamzaad licht roosteren.
Sesamzaad en cacao bij de tomatensaus.

De cacao is hier een specerij. Ik doe er ruim twee eetlepes in. Dit is het bijzondere ingredint.

Er kan wat zout bij, maar dat hoeft niet (zie hierna).

Geschaafde amandelen licht roosteren en bij het opdienen over het gerecht strooien.


* * *

Dit is een saus voor kalkoen of kip. Genoeg voor twee kippen.

Als je deze bij het braden voldoende gezouten hebt, hoeft er geen zout bij de saus.

Nadat je de kalkoen of de kippen hebt gebraden, serveer je ze, eventueel met wat braadvocht, met de saus

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Welke cacao moet je gebruiken?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Welke cacao moet je gebruiken?


Puur natuur cacao. Dus niet zo'n instant chocolademelk poeder! Dat zou een heel raar effect geven.

Als je weer eens gasten hebt en jullie eten kip, kun je ze hier echt meer verrassen!

----------


## IBKIS

Waarschuwing:

broeders en zusters, gebruik dit recept niet. 

Je krijgt er dagenlange diarree van, en het ergste: op je linkeroksel groeit opeens geen haar en op je navel krijg je een baard.

Niet doen of uitproberen: DIT IS EEN VOODOERECEPT!

----------


## IBKIS

En sorry voor mijn taalgebruik, maar als je een man bent:

je wurgslang, nu ja, jullie dingetje misschien, ligt er wekenlang triest bij. Alsof je een enge horrorfilm met een eng oud, gerimpeld vrouwtje constant op je netvlies krijgt als je naar Dionne Stax, of hoe dat grietje ook heet, kijkt. 

Heb dit zelf n keer gebruikt en na een maand ging ik langs bij de dokter; zelfs 7 Viagrapillen helpen niet. 

Ik waarschuw jullie: NIET MAKEN.

----------


## IBKIS

En als je de baard op je navel wegscheert, het komt gewoon weer terug: op je enkel. Serieus mensen, ik wil jullie helpen: please do not try this at home. PLEASE! Moge God met jou zijn als je dit al hebt gegeten.

----------


## IBKIS

Ik ben serieus, mensen. 


(grapje, best wel lekker eigenlijk)

----------

